# Welche ist eure lieblings SKY-Moderatorin?



## Pumi (7 Aug. 2012)

Meine ist Esther Sedlaczek und Jessica Kastrop  
Und alle bei Sky Sport News HD


----------



## MarkyMark (7 Aug. 2012)

Julia Josten ... unglaublich hübsch, hab die vorher bei N24 schon angeschmachtet


----------



## wildwing (20 Sep. 2012)

Anna-Sara Lange:thumbup:


----------



## Lenafan98 (22 Sep. 2012)

Bei der süssen Jessica Kastrop wird mir immer ganz warm in so manchem Körperteil...


----------



## qwertzi (22 Sep. 2012)

Für mich sind das Esther und Jessica. Die beiden sind immer einen Hingucker wert.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## claudy09 (22 Sep. 2012)

für mich ganz klar kate abdo


----------



## eis (24 Sep. 2012)

*Kate Abdo* :thumbup:




3456 x 5184, ca.8MB

Foto: Udo Grimberg
Lizenz: CC-BY-SA 3.0 DE Creative Commons Legal Code


----------



## Famebuddy (25 Sep. 2012)

Wenn Jessica Kastrop mal wieder einen Ball vor den Latz kriegt, dann kann es nur eine geben, hehe


----------



## geniesser_1975 (11 Okt. 2012)

Kate Abdo!!


----------



## shevi (19 Nov. 2012)

Ganz klar - Kate Abdo!


----------



## Thorwalez (1 Dez. 2012)

Kate Abdo find ich toll


----------



## MPFan (29 Juni 2013)

Ganz klar Anna-Sara Lange!!!!! Leider gibt es von ihr nicht so viel.
Danach Viola Weiss!!!


----------



## AlexCross1976 (20 Juli 2013)

Ich habe heute Anna-Sara Lange auf Sky moderieren sehen! Zum ersten Mal!
Die ist der Wahnsinn!


----------



## Toolman (20 Juli 2013)

Natürlich Kate Abdo 

und Anna Kraft


----------



## RandomCitizen (20 Juli 2013)

Julia Josten


----------



## shevi (31 Juli 2013)

Gar keine Frage:
Britta Hofmann:thumbup:


----------



## nylonoo (1 Aug. 2013)

Anna-Sara Lange


----------



## pharao76 (1 Aug. 2013)

Anna-Sara Lange


----------



## AlexCross1976 (10 Aug. 2013)

Anna-Sara Lange


----------



## Sawyer12 (12 Sep. 2013)

Viola Weiss


----------



## habasport (21 Dez. 2013)

genau so sieht es aus


----------



## MPFan (22 Dez. 2013)

Ganz klar Anna-Sara Lange!!!! Mei, ich finde sie wunderschön mit einer sympathischen und natürlichen Ausstrahlung!!! Danach kommt Viola Weiss.


----------



## Nylonalex786 (30 Sep. 2021)

Eindeutig Brita Hofmann…


----------

